# Christmas In July Lotto 2012



## QldKev (22/5/12)

Christmas in July 2012 Lotto 


If your not sure what I'm on about here is the last ones
http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=60808
and 
http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=55382
and one before it
http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=50168



Here are the ground rules:

1. Post in this thread and add your name to the list by 10pm Friday 1-JUNE-2012 AEST Standard time zone: (UTC/GMT +10 hours). The draw time will be NSW time as that is where the Keno is always has been. The winner is numbers drawn from the first draw on SATURDAY 2-JUNE-2012 (or the next day if there is no Keno on 2-JUNE)

2. Don't post saying you are in and then not cough up the beer if you don't win... you will be shamed, and banned from further entries.

3. There will be 3 winners!
First number drawn wins all the numbers 1-40

Second number drawn gets the bottles from entries 41 to 60 

Third number drawn gets the remaining bottles 61 to 80 

If there is not an even distribution, due to not all 80 spots filled, as the organiser I have the right to move around winnings to fair things up; but will aim for 50% first place, 25% second, 25% third.

5. Beers should be mailed ASAP after the draw 

6. You may enter more than once, but if you don't win you must send a bottle for each entry.

7. People what entered last time and did not send a bottle may not join in this Lotto.

8. Feedback of the beers you receive is optional, but appreciated. But please maintain a list of whose beers you receive.

9. It doesn't matter if you Kit / Extract / All Grain; as long as you make the beer! Failing that grab a nice commercial beer and send it, please no VB

10. All winners must have an Australian address to receive their winnings.

11. You must be 18 or older to enter.

12. Attach a label so the winner can identify the beer and brewer, brew sheets are optional.

13. Each entry must total anything from 600ml or larger. So 2 stubbies is an entry.

I use a 3kg post pack and can get a couple of plastic bottles in it. Otherwise a glass bottle works out about the same price for postage.

NSW Keno plays 80 numbers, so 80 entries max; thats a potential to win 40 bottles of fine beers, or more if you have more than 1 entry.

I will post a link to the Jupiter keno draw in the next couple of days.

Get in early as all spots normally fill up


I'll start the list

1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10. QldKev
11.
12. QldKev
13.
14. QldKev
15.


----------



## pimpsqueak (22/5/12)

1.
2.
3.
4. pimpsqueak
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10. QldKev
11.
12. QldKev
13.
14. QldKev
15.
16.
17.
18.
19. pimpsqueak


----------



## black_labb (22/5/12)

1.
2.
3.
4. pimpsqueak
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10. QldKev
11.
12. QldKev
13.
14. QldKev
15.
16.
17.black_labb
18.
19. pimpsqueak


----------



## Malted (22/5/12)

1.
2.
3. Malted
4. pimpsqueak
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10. QldKev
11.
12. QldKev
13.
14. QldKev
15.
16.
17.black_labb
18.
19. pimpsqueak


----------



## bowie in space (22/5/12)

1.
2.
3. Malted
4. pimpsqueak
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10. QldKev
11.
12. QldKev
13.
14. QldKev
15.
16.
17.black_labb
18.
19. pimpsqueak 
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.
25.
26.
27.
28. Bowie in space


----------



## mckenry (22/5/12)

1.
2.
3. Malted
4. pimpsqueak
5.
6.
7. mckenry
8.
9.
10. QldKev
11.
12. QldKev
13.
14. QldKev
15.
16.
17.black_labb
18.
19. pimpsqueak 
20.
21. 
22.
23.
24.
25.
26.
27.
28. Bowie in space


----------



## manticle (22/5/12)

Might as well jump in again
1.
2.
3. Malted
4. pimpsqueak
5.
6.
7. mckenry
8.
9.
10. QldKev
11.
12. QldKev
13. Manticle
14. QldKev
15.
16.
17.black_labb
18.
19. pimpsqueak 
20.
21. 
22.
23.
24.
25.
26.
27. manticle
28. Bowie in space


----------



## Camo1234 (22/5/12)

1.
2.
3. Malted
4. pimpsqueak
5.
6.
7. mckenry
8.
9.
10. QldKev
11.
12. QldKev
13. Manticle
14. QldKev
15.
16.
17.black_labb
18.
19. pimpsqueak 
20.
21.Camo1234
22.
23.Camo1234
24.
25.
26.
27. manticle
28. Bowie in space
[/quote]


----------



## robbo5253 (22/5/12)

1.
2.
3. Malted
4. pimpsqueak
5.
6.
7. mckenry
8.
9.
10. QldKev
11.
12. QldKev
13. Manticle
14. QldKev
15.
16.
17.black_labb
18.
19. pimpsqueak
20. Robbo5253
21.Camo1234
22.
23.Camo1234
24.
25.
26.
27. manticle
28. Bowie in space


----------



## sponge (22/5/12)

1.
2.
3. Malted
4. pimpsqueak
5.
6.
7. mckenry
8.
9.
10. QldKev
11.
12. QldKev
13. Manticle
14. QldKev
15.
16.
17.black_labb
18.
19. pimpsqueak
20. Robbo5253
21.Camo1234
22.
23.Camo1234
24.
25.
26.
27. manticle
28. Bowie in space
29.
30.
31.
32.
33.
34.
35.
36.
37.
38.
39.
40.
41.
42.
43.
44.
45.
46.
47.
48.
49.
50.
51.
52.
53.
54.
55.
56. Sponge
57.
58.
59.
60.
61.
62.
63.
64. Sponge
65.
66.
67.
68.
69.
70.
71.
72.
73.
74.
75.
76.
77.
78.
79.
80.


----------



## NickB (22/5/12)

1.NickB
2.
3. Malted
4. pimpsqueak
5.
6.
7. mckenry
8.
9.
10. QldKev
11.
12. QldKev
13. Manticle
14. QldKev
15.
16.
17.black_labb
18.
19. pimpsqueak 
20.
21.Camo1234
22.
23.Camo1234
24.
25.
26.
27. manticle
28. Bowie in space


----------



## Charst (22/5/12)

1.NickB
2.
3. Malted
4. pimpsqueak
5. charst
6.
7. mckenry
8.
9.
10. QldKev
11.
12. QldKev
13. Manticle
14. QldKev
15.
16.
17.black_labb
18.
19. pimpsqueak
20. Robbo5253
21.Camo1234
22.
23.Camo1234
24.
25.
26.
27. manticle
28. Bowie in space
29.
30.
31.
32.
33.
34.
35.
36.
37.
38.
39.
40.
41.
42.
43.
44.
45.
46.
47.
48.
49.
50.
51.
52.
53.
54.
55.
56. Sponge
57.
58.
59.
60.
61.
62.
63.
64. Sponge
65.
66.
67.
68.
69.
70.
71.
72.
73.
74.
75.
76.
77.
78.
79.
80.


----------



## Malted (22/5/12)

1.NickB
2.
3. Malted
4. pimpsqueak
5. charst
6.
7. mckenry
8.
9.
10. QldKev
11.
12. QldKev
13. Manticle
14. QldKev
15.
16.
17.black_labb
18.
19. pimpsqueak
20. Robbo5253
21.Camo1234
22.
23.Camo1234
24.
25.
26.
27. manticle
28. Bowie in space
29.
30.
31.
32.
33.
34.
35.
36.
37.
38.
39. 
40.
41.
42.
43.
44.
45.
46.
47.
48.
49.
50.
51.
52.
53.
54.
55.
56. Sponge
57.
58.
59.
60.
61.
62.
63.
64. Sponge
65.
66.
67.
68.
69.
70.
71.
72.
73. Malted
74.
75.
76.
77.
78.
79.
80.


----------



## Phoney (22/5/12)

1.NickB
2.
3. Malted
4. pimpsqueak
5. charst
6.phoneyhuh
7. mckenry
8.
9.
10. QldKev
11.
12. QldKev
13. Manticle
14. QldKev
15.
16.
17.black_labb
18.
19. pimpsqueak
20. Robbo5253
21.Camo1234
22.
23.Camo1234
24.
25.
26.
27. manticle
28. Bowie in space
29.
30.
31.
32.
33.
34.
35.
36.
37.
38.
39. 
40.
41.
42.
43.
44.
45.
46.
47.
48.
49.
50.
51.
52.
53.
54.
55.
56. Sponge
57.
58.
59.
60.
61.
62.
63.
64. Sponge
65.
66.
67.
68.
69.
70.
71.
72.
73. Malted
74. phoneyhuh
75.
76.
77.
78.
79.
80.


----------



## brewtas (22/5/12)

1.NickB
2.
3. Malted
4. pimpsqueak
5. charst
6.phoneyhuh
7. mckenry
8.
9.
10. QldKev
11.
12. QldKev
13. Manticle
14. QldKev
15.
16.
17.black_labb
18.
19. pimpsqueak
20. Robbo5253
21.Camo1234
22.
23.Camo1234
24.
25.
26.
27. manticle
28. Bowie in space
29.
30.
31. brewtas
32.
33.
34.
35.
36.
37.
38.
39. 
40.
41.
42.
43.
44.
45.
46.
47.
48.
49.
50.
51.
52.
53.
54.
55.
56. Sponge
57.
58.
59.
60.
61.
62.
63.
64. Sponge
65.
66.
67.
68.
69.
70.
71.
72.
73. Malted
74. phoneyhuh
75.
76.
77.
78.
79.
80.


----------



## Rowy (22/5/12)

brewtas said:


> 1.NickB
> 2.
> 3. Malted
> 4. pimpsqueak
> ...


----------



## Rowy (22/5/12)

Fucked it again will try again.


----------



## Rowy (22/5/12)

brewtas said:


> 1.NickB
> 2.
> 3. Malted
> 4. pimpsqueak
> ...


----------



## Lecterfan (22/5/12)

1.NickB
2.
3. Malted
4. pimpsqueak
5. charst
6.phoneyhuh
7. mckenry
8. Rowy
9.
10. QldKev
11.
12. QldKev
13. Manticle
14. QldKev
15.
16.Lecterfan
17.black_labb
18.
19. pimpsqueak
20. Robbo5253
21.Camo1234
22.
23.Camo1234
24.
25.
26.
27. manticle
28. Bowie in space
29.
30.
31. brewtas
32.
33.
34.
35.
36.
37.
38.
39. 
40.
41.
42.
43.
44.
45.
46.
47.
48.
49.
50.
51.
52.
53.
54.
55.
56. Sponge
57.
58.
59.
60.
61.
62.
63.
64. Sponge
65.
66.
67.
68.
69.
70.Lecterfan
71.
72.
73. Malted
74. phoneyhuh
75.
76.
77.
78.
79.
80.


----------



## ekul (22/5/12)

1.NickB
2.
3. Malted
4. pimpsqueak
5. charst
6.phoneyhuh
7. mckenry
8. Rowy
9.
10. QldKev
11.
12. QldKev
13. Manticle
14. QldKev
15.
16.Lecterfan
17.black_labb
18.
19. pimpsqueak
20. Robbo5253
21.Camo1234
22.
23.Camo1234
24.
25.
26. ekul
27. manticle
28. Bowie in space
29.
30.
31. brewtas
32.
33.
34.
35.ekul
36.
37.
38.
39. ekiul
40.
41.
42.
43.
44.
45.
46.
47.
48.
49.
50.
51.
52.
53.
54.
55.
56. Sponge
57.
58.
59.
60.
61.
62.
63.
64. Sponge
65.
66.
67.
68.
69.
70.Lecterfan
71.
72.
73. Malted
74. phoneyhuh
75.
76.
77.
78.
79.
80


----------



## mxd (22/5/12)

ekul said:


> 1.NickB
> 2.
> 3. Malted
> 4. pimpsqueak
> ...


----------



## keifer33 (22/5/12)

1.NickB
2.
3. Malted
4. pimpsqueak
5. charst
6.phoneyhuh
7. mckenry
8. Rowy
9.
10. QldKev
11.
12. QldKev
13. Manticle
14. QldKev
15.
16.Lecterfan
17.black_labb
18.
19. pimpsqueak
20. Robbo5253
21.Camo1234
22.
23.Camo1234
24.
25.
26. ekul
27. manticle
28. Bowie in space
29.
30.
31. brewtas
32.
33. keifer33
34.
35.ekul
36.
37.
38.
39. ekiul
40.
41.
42.
43.
44.
45.
46.
47.
48.
49.
50.
51.
52. mxd
53.
54.
55.
56. Sponge
57.
58.
59.
60.
61.
62.
63.
64. Sponge
65.
66.
67.
68.
69.
70.Lecterfan
71.
72.
73. Malted
74. phoneyhuh
75.
76.
77.
78.
79.
80


----------



## keifer33 (22/5/12)

Was just thinking could one of the mods add 'Lotto' into the title thread as its not clear for what the thread is. We need more people!


----------



## jyo (22/5/12)

1.NickB
2.
3. Malted
4. pimpsqueak
5. charst
6.phoneyhuh
7. mckenry
8. Rowy
9.
10. QldKev
11.
12. QldKev
13. Manticle
14. QldKev
15.
16.Lecterfan
17.black_labb
18.
19. pimpsqueak
20. Robbo5253
21.Camo1234
22.
23.Camo1234
24.
25.
26. ekul
27. manticle
28. Bowie in space
29.
30.
31. brewtas
32.
33. keifer33
34.
35.ekul
36.
37.
38.
39. ekiul
40.
41.
42.
43.
44.
45.
46.
47.
48.
49.
50.
51.
52. mxd
53.
54. jyo 
55.
56. Sponge
57.
58.
59.
60.
61.
62.
63.
64. Sponge
65.
66.
67.
68.
69.
70.Lecterfan
71.
72.
73. Malted
74. phoneyhuh
75.
76.
77.
78.
79.
80


----------



## Spork (23/5/12)

1.NickB
2.
3. Malted
4. pimpsqueak
5. charst
6.phoneyhuh
7. mckenry
8. Rowy
9.
10. QldKev
11.
12. QldKev
13. Manticle
14. QldKev
15.
16.Lecterfan
17.black_labb
18.
19. pimpsqueak
20. Robbo5253
21.Camo1234
22.
23.Camo1234
24.
25.
26. ekul
27. manticle
28. Bowie in space
29.
30.
31. brewtas
32.
33. keifer33
34.
35.ekul
36.
37.
38.
39. ekiul
40.
41.
42.
43.
44.
45.
46.
47.
48.
49.
50.
51.
52. mxd
53.
54. jyo 
55.
56. Sponge
57.
58.
59.
60.
61.
62.
63.
64. Sponge
65.
66.
67.
68.
69. Spork.
70.Lecterfan
71.
72.
73. Malted
74. phoneyhuh
75.
76.
77.
78.
79.
80


----------



## homebrewkid (23/5/12)

1.NickB
2.
3. Malted
4. pimpsqueak
5. charst
6.phoneyhuh
7. mckenry
8. Rowy
9.
10. QldKev
11.
12. QldKev
13. Manticle
14. QldKev
15.
16.Lecterfan
17.black_labb
18.
19. pimpsqueak
20. Robbo5253
21.Camo1234
22.
23.Camo1234
24.
25.
26. ekul
27. manticle
28. Bowie in space
29.
30.
31. brewtas
32.
33. keifer33
34.
35.ekul
36.
37.
38.
39. ekiul
40.
41.
42.
43.
44.
45.
46.
47.
48.
49.
50.
51.
52. mxd
53.
54. jyo 
55.
56. Sponge
57.
58.
59.
60.
61.
62.
63.
64. Sponge
65.
66.
67.
68.
69. Spork.
70.Lecterfan
71.
72.
73. Malted
74. phoneyhuh
75.Homebrewkid
76.
77.
78.
79.
80.


now im in

cheers: HBK


----------



## vykuza (23/5/12)

1.NickB
2.
3. Malted
4. pimpsqueak
5. charst
6.phoneyhuh
7. mckenry
8. Rowy
9.
10. QldKev
11.
12. QldKev
13. Manticle
14. QldKev
15.
16.Lecterfan
17.black_labb
18.
19. pimpsqueak
20. Robbo5253
21.Camo1234
22.
23.Camo1234
24.
25. Nick R
26. ekul
27. manticle
28. Bowie in space
29.
30.
31. brewtas
32.
33. keifer33
34.
35.ekul
36.
37.
38.
39. ekiul
40.
41.
42.
43.
44.
45.
46.
47.
48.
49.
50.
51.
52. mxd
53.
54. jyo 
55.
56. Sponge
57.
58.
59.
60.
61.
62.
63.
64. Sponge
65.
66.
67.
68.
69. Spork.
70.Lecterfan
71.
72.
73. Malted
74. phoneyhuh
75.Homebrewkid
76.
77. Nick R
78.
79.
80.



Good luck all!


----------



## yum beer (23/5/12)

1.NickB
2.
3. Malted
4. pimpsqueak
5. charst
6.phoneyhuh
7. mckenry
8. Rowy
9.
10. QldKev
11.
12. QldKev
13. Manticle
14. QldKev
15.
16.Lecterfan
17.black_labb
18.
19. pimpsqueak
20. Robbo5253
21.Camo1234
22.
23.Camo1234
24.
25. Nick R
26. ekul
27. manticle
28. Bowie in space
29.
30.
31. brewtas
32.
33. keifer33
34. yum beer
35.ekul
36.
37.
38.
39. ekiul
40.
41.
42.
43.
44.
45.
46.
47.
48.
49.
50.
51.
52. mxd
53.
54. jyo 
55.
56. Sponge
57.
58.
59.
60.
61.
62.
63.
64. Sponge
65.
66.
67.
68.
69. Spork.
70.Lecterfan
71.
72.
73. Malted
74. phoneyhuh
75.Homebrewkid
76.
77. Nick R
78.
79.
80.


----------



## Wolfman (23/5/12)

1.NickB
2.
3. Malted
4. pimpsqueak
5. charst
6.phoneyhuh
7. mckenry
8. Rowy
9.
10. QldKev
11.
12. QldKev
13. Manticle
14. QldKev
15.
16.Lecterfan
17.black_labb
18.
19. pimpsqueak
20. Robbo5253
21.Camo1234
22.
23.Camo1234
24.
25. Nick R
26. ekul
27. manticle
28. Bowie in space
29.
30.
31. brewtas
32.
33. keifer33
34. yum beer
35.ekul
36.
37.
38.
39. ekiul
40.
41.
42.
43.
44.
45.
46.
47.
48.
49.
50.
51.
52. mxd
53.
54. jyo 
55.
56. Sponge
57.
58.
59.
60.
61.
62.
63.
64. Sponge
65.
66.
67.
68.
69. Spork.
70.Lecterfan
71.
72.
73. Malted
74. phoneyhuh
75.Homebrewkid
76.
77. Nick R
78.
79.
80.Wolfman


----------



## Wolfman (23/5/12)

1.NickB
2.
3. Malted
4. pimpsqueak
5. charst
6.phoneyhuh
7. mckenry
8. Rowy
9. Wolfman
10. QldKev
11.
12. QldKev
13. Manticle
14. QldKev
15.
16.Lecterfan
17.black_labb
18.
19. pimpsqueak
20. Robbo5253
21.Camo1234
22.
23.Camo1234
24.
25. Nick R
26. ekul
27. manticle
28. Bowie in space
29.
30.
31. brewtas
32.
33. keifer33
34. yum beer
35.ekul
36.
37.
38.
39. ekiul
40.
41.
42. Wolfman
43.
44.
45.
46.
47.
48.
49.
50.
51.
52. mxd
53.
54. jyo 
55.
56. Sponge
57.
58.
59.
60.
61.
62.
63.
64. Sponge
65.
66.
67.
68.
69. Spork.
70.Lecterfan
71.
72.
73. Malted
74. phoneyhuh
75.Homebrewkid
76.
77. Nick R
78.
79.
80.Wolfman


----------



## mckenry (23/5/12)

Guys,
Question about the rules. If I enter twice and dont win, I will be sending 2 bottles.
Rule 6 states that.
I rarely bottle and wont have two different bottles by then.
Can I send the same beer to the winner twice? Seems a bit crappy. 
Rules dont seem to mind, or am I mireading something?

mckenry


----------



## Mayor of Mildura (23/5/12)

1.NickB
2.
3. Malted
4. pimpsqueak
5. charst
6.phoneyhuh
7. mckenry
8. Rowy
9. Wolfman
10. QldKev
11.
12. QldKev
13. Manticle
14. QldKev
15.
16.Lecterfan
17.black_labb
18.
19. pimpsqueak
20. Robbo5253
21.Camo1234
22.
23.Camo1234
24.
25. Nick. 
26. ekul
27. manticle
28. Bowie in space
29.
30.
31. brewtas
32.
33.m keifer33
34. yum beer
35.ekul
36.
37.mayor of mildura
38.
39. ekiul
40.
41.
42. Wolfman
43.
44.
45.
46.
47.
48.
49.
50.
51.
52. mxd
53.
54. jyo 
55.
56. Sponge
57.
58.
59.
60.
61.
62.
63.
64. Sponge
65.
66.
67.
68.
69. Spork.
70.Lecterfan
71.
72.
73. Malted
74. phoneyhuh
75.Homebrewkid
76.
77. Nick R
78.
79.
80.Wolfman


----------



## mattfos01 (23/5/12)

1.NickB
2.
3. Malted
4. pimpsqueak
5. charst
6.phoneyhuh
7. mckenry
8. Rowy
9. Wolfman
10. QldKev
11.
12. QldKev
13. Manticle
14. QldKev
15.
16.Lecterfan
17.black_labb
18.
19. pimpsqueak
20. Robbo5253
21.Camo1234
22.
23.Camo1234
24.
25. Nick. 
26. ekul
27. manticle
28. Bowie in space
29.
30.
31. brewtas
32. Mattfos01
33.m keifer33
34. yum beer
35.ekul
36.
37.mayor of mildura
38.
39. ekiul
40.
41.
42. Wolfman
43.
44.
45.
46.
47.
48.
49.
50.
51.
52. mxd
53.
54. jyo 
55.
56. Sponge
57.
58.
59.
60.
61.
62.
63.
64. Sponge
65.
66.
67.
68.
69. Spork.
70.Lecterfan
71.
72.
73. Malted
74. phoneyhuh
75.Homebrewkid
76.
77. Nick R
78.
79.
80.Wolfman


----------



## Josh (23/5/12)

1.NickB
2. Josh
3. Malted
4. pimpsqueak
5. charst
6.phoneyhuh
7. mckenry
8. Rowy
9. Wolfman
10. QldKev
11.
12. QldKev
13. Manticle
14. QldKev
15.
16.Lecterfan
17.black_labb
18.
19. pimpsqueak
20. Robbo5253
21.Camo1234
22.
23.Camo1234
24.
25. Nick. 
26. ekul
27. manticle
28. Bowie in space
29.
30.
31. brewtas
32. Mattfos01
33.m keifer33
34. yum beer
35.ekul
36.
37.mayor of mildura
38.
39. ekiul
40.
41.
42. Wolfman
43.
44.
45.
46.
47.
48.
49.
50.
51.
52. mxd
53.
54. jyo 
55. Josh
56. Sponge
57.
58.
59.
60.
61.
62.
63.
64. Sponge
65.
66.
67.
68.
69. Spork.
70.Lecterfan
71.
72.
73. Malted
74. phoneyhuh
75.Homebrewkid
76.
77. Nick R
78.
79.
80.Wolfman


----------



## Charst (23/5/12)

mckenry said:


> Guys,
> Question about the rules. If I enter twice and dont win, I will be sending 2 bottles.
> Rule 6 states that.
> I rarely bottle and wont have two different bottles by then.
> ...



Just pick a number outside the range of your first. Ie. 1st gets 1-40, 2nd 41-60,3rd 61-80That way you'll be sending beers to different winners and no double up.


----------



## Josh (23/5/12)

Charst said:


> Just pick a number outside the range of your first. Ie. 1st gets 1-40, 2nd 41-60,3rd 61-80That way you'll be sending beers to different winners and no double up.


Yep, I'll only have one beer, so I picked numbers that won't go to the same winner.


----------



## adryargument (23/5/12)

1.NickB
2. Josh
3. Malted
4. pimpsqueak
5. charst
6.phoneyhuh
7. mckenry
8. Rowy
9. Wolfman
10. QldKev
11. Adryargument 
12. QldKev
13. Manticle
14. QldKev
15.
16.Lecterfan
17.black_labb
18.
19. pimpsqueak
20. Robbo5253
21.Camo1234
22.
23.Camo1234
24.
25. Nick. 
26. ekul
27. manticle
28. Bowie in space
29. Adryargument 
30.
31. brewtas
32. Mattfos01
33.m keifer33
34. yum beer
35.ekul
36.
37.mayor of mildura
38.
39. ekiul
40.
41.
42. Wolfman
43.
44.
45.
46.
47.
48.
49.
50.
51.
52. mxd
53.
54. jyo 
55. Josh
56. Sponge
57.
58.
59.
60.
61.
62.
63.
64. Sponge
65.
66.
67.
68.
69. Spork.
70.Lecterfan
71.
72.
73. Malted
74. phoneyhuh
75.Homebrewkid
76.
77. Nick R
78.
79.
80.Wolfman


----------



## Yob (23/5/12)

1.NickB
2. Josh
3. Malted
4. pimpsqueak
5. charst
6.phoneyhuh
7. mckenry
8. Rowy
9. Wolfman
10. QldKev
11. Adryargument 
12. QldKev
13. Manticle
14. QldKev
15.
16.Lecterfan
17.black_labb
18.
19. pimpsqueak
20. Robbo5253
21.Camo1234
22.
23.Camo1234
24.iamozziyob
25. Nick. 
26. ekul
27. manticle
28. Bowie in space
29. Adryargument 
30.
31. brewtas
32. Mattfos01
33.m keifer33
34. yum beer
35.ekul
36.
37.mayor of mildura
38.
39. ekiul
40.
41.
42. Wolfman
43.
44.
45.
46.
47.
48.
49.
50.
51.
52. mxd
53.
54. jyo 
55. Josh
56. Sponge
57.
58.
59.
60.iamozziyob
61.
62.
63.
64. Sponge
65.
66.
67.
68.
69. Spork.
70.Lecterfan
71.
72.
73. Malted
74. phoneyhuh
75.Homebrewkid
76.
77. Nick R
78.
79.
80.Wolfman


----------



## QldKev (23/5/12)

mckenry said:


> Guys,
> Question about the rules. If I enter twice and dont win, I will be sending 2 bottles.
> Rule 6 states that.
> I rarely bottle and wont have two different bottles by then.
> ...



We used to have rules about sending different beers etc, but I removed it to make is easy. We had someone who was about to bottle 2 batches so had 2 entries, but when they got to bottling found one was infected so became stressed etc. I want to keep this a fun thing to do, so don't stress. 

I also added the commercial option as a fall back in case people can't get a beer out for some reason, but I would rather try peoples home made beers as thats something I can't buy.

Although a variety would be best, I don't think a winner would complain if there was 2 bottles of the same mixed in within their winnings, I know I would be happy. If you are worried send a good commercial example as the second. (you could send the commercial version your one is cloning) but no VB  


QldKev


----------



## mckenry (23/5/12)

1.NickB
2. Josh
3. Malted
4. pimpsqueak
5. charst
6.phoneyhuh
7. mckenry
8. Rowy
9. Wolfman
10. QldKev
11. Adryargument 
12. QldKev
13. Manticle
14. QldKev
15.
16.Lecterfan
17.black_labb
18.
19. pimpsqueak
20. Robbo5253
21.Camo1234
22.
23.Camo1234
24.iamozziyob
25. Nick. 
26. ekul
27. manticle
28. Bowie in space
29. Adryargument 
30.
31. brewtas
32. Mattfos01
33.m keifer33
34. yum beer
35.ekul
36.
37.mayor of mildura
38.
39. ekiul
40.
41.
42. Wolfman
43.
44.
45.
46.
47.
48.
49.
50.
51.
52. mxd
53.
54. jyo 
55. Josh
56. Sponge
57.
58.
59.
60.iamozziyob
61.
62.
63.
64. Sponge
65.
66.
67.
68.
69. Spork.
70.Lecterfan
71. mckenry
72.
73. Malted
74. phoneyhuh
75.Homebrewkid
76.
77. Nick R
78.
79.
80.Wolfman


----------



## Fatgodzilla (23/5/12)

1.NickB
2. Josh
3. Malted
4. pimpsqueak
5. charst
6.phoneyhuh
7. mckenry
8. Rowy
9. Wolfman
10. QldKev
11. Adryargument 
12. QldKev
13. Manticle
14. QldKev
15.
16.Lecterfan
17.black_labb
18.
19. pimpsqueak
20. Robbo5253
21.Camo1234
22.
23.Camo1234
24.iamozziyob
25. Nick. 
26. ekul
27. manticle
28. Bowie in space
29. Adryargument 
30.
31. brewtas
32. Mattfos01
33.m keifer33
34. yum beer
35.ekul
36.
37.mayor of mildura
38.
39. ekiul
40.
41.
42. Wolfman
43.
44.
45.
46.
47.
48.
49.
50.
51.
52. mxd
53.
54. jyo 
55. Josh
56. Sponge
57.
58.
59.Fatgodzilla
60.iamozziyob
61.
62.
63.
64. Sponge
65.
66.
67.
68.
69. Spork.
70.Lecterfan
71. mckenry
72.
73. Malted
74. phoneyhuh
75.Homebrewkid
76.
77. Nick R
78.
79.
80.Wolfman


----------



## bullsneck (23/5/12)

1.NickB
2. Josh
3. Malted
4. pimpsqueak
5. charst
6.phoneyhuh
7. mckenry
8. Rowy
9. Wolfman
10. QldKev
11. Adryargument 
12. QldKev
13. Manticle
14. QldKev
15. bullsneck
16.Lecterfan
17.black_labb
18.
19. pimpsqueak
20. Robbo5253
21.Camo1234
22.
23.Camo1234
24.iamozziyob
25. Nick. 
26. ekul
27. manticle
28. Bowie in space
29. Adryargument 
30.
31. brewtas
32. Mattfos01
33.m keifer33
34. yum beer
35.ekul
36.
37.mayor of mildura
38.
39. ekiul
40.
41.
42. Wolfman
43.
44.
45.
46.
47.
48.
49.
50.
51.
52. mxd
53.
54. jyo 
55. Josh
56. Sponge
57.
58.
59.Fatgodzilla
60.iamozziyob
61.
62.
63.
64. Sponge
65.
66.
67.
68.
69. Spork.
70.Lecterfan
71. mckenry
72.
73. Malted
74. phoneyhuh
75.Homebrewkid
76.
77. Nick R
78.
79.
80.Wolfman


----------



## C-MOR (23/5/12)

1.NickB
2. Josh
3. Malted
4. pimpsqueak
5. charst
6.phoneyhuh
7. mckenry
8. Rowy
9. Wolfman
10. QldKev
11. Adryargument 
12. QldKev
13. Manticle
14. QldKev
15. bullsneck
16.Lecterfan
17.black_labb
18.
19. pimpsqueak
20. Robbo5253
21.Camo1234
22.
23.Camo1234
24.iamozziyob
25. Nick. 
26. ekul
27. manticle
28. Bowie in space
29. Adryargument 
30.
31. brewtas
32. Mattfos01
33.m keifer33
34. yum beer
35.ekul
36.c-mor
37.mayor of mildura
38.
39. ekiul
40.
41.
42. Wolfman
43.
44.
45.
46.
47.
48.
49.
50.
51.
52. mxd
53.
54. jyo 
55. Josh
56. Sponge
57.
58.
59.Fatgodzilla
60.iamozziyob
61.
62.
63.
64. Sponge
65.
66.
67.
68.
69. Spork.
70.Lecterfan
71. mckenry
72.
73. Malted
74. phoneyhuh
75.Homebrewkid
76.c-mor
77. Nick R
78.
79.
80.Wolfman


----------



## Joshisgood (23/5/12)

1.NickB
2. Josh
3. Malted
4. pimpsqueak
5. charst
6.phoneyhuh
7. mckenry
8. Rowy
9. Wolfman
10. QldKev
11. Adryargument 
12. QldKev
13. Manticle
14. QldKev
15. bullsneck
16.Lecterfan
17.black_labb
18.
19. pimpsqueak
20. Robbo5253
21.Camo1234
22.Joshisgood
23.Camo1234
24.iamozziyob
25. Nick. 
26. ekul
27. manticle
28. Bowie in space
29. Adryargument 
30.
31. brewtas
32. Mattfos01
33.m keifer33
34. yum beer
35.ekul
36.c-mor
37.mayor of mildura
38.
39. ekiul
40.
41.
42. Wolfman
43.
44.joshisgood
45.
46.
47.
48.
49.
50.
51.
52. mxd
53.
54. jyo 
55. Josh
56. Sponge
57.
58.
59.Fatgodzilla
60.iamozziyob
61.
62.
63.
64. Sponge
65.
66.
67.
68.
69. Spork.
70.Lecterfan
71. mckenry
72.
73. Malted
74. phoneyhuh
75.Homebrewkid
76.c-mor
77. Nick R
78.
79.
80.Wolfman


----------



## Trippers (23/5/12)

Fatgodzilla said:


> 1.NickB
> 2. Josh
> 3. Malted
> 4. pimpsqueak
> ...


----------



## Rowy (23/5/12)

Joshisgood said:


> 1.NickB
> 2. Josh
> 3. Malted
> 4. pimpsqueak
> ...


----------



## barls (23/5/12)

1.NickB
2. Josh
3. Malted
4. pimpsqueak
5. charst
6.phoneyhuh
7. mckenry
8. Rowy
9. Wolfman
10. QldKev
11. Adryargument 
12. QldKev
13. Manticle
14. QldKev
15. bullsneck
16.Lecterfan
17.black_labb
18. Trippers
19. pimpsqueak
20. Robbo5253
21.Camo1234
22.Joshisgood
23.Camo1234
24.iamozziyob
25. Nick. 
26. ekul
27. manticle
28. Bowie in space
29. Adryargument 
30.barls
31. brewtas
32. Mattfos01
33.m keifer33
34. yum beer
35.ekul
36.c-mor
37.mayor of mildura
38.
39. ekiul
40.
41.
42. Wolfman
43.
44.joshisgood
45.
46.
47.
48. Rowy
49.
50.
51.
52. mxd
53.
54. jyo 
55. Josh
56. Sponge
57.
58.
59.Fatgodzilla
60.iamozziyob
61.
62.
63.
64. Sponge
65.
66.
67.
68.
69. Spork.
70.Lecterfan
71. mckenry
72.
73. Malted
74. phoneyhuh
75.Homebrewkid
76.c-mor
77. Nick R
78.
79.
80.Wolfman


----------



## robv (23/5/12)

1.NickB
2. Josh
3. Malted
4. pimpsqueak
5. charst
6.phoneyhuh
7. mckenry
8. Rowy
9. Wolfman
10. QldKev
11. Adryargument 
12. QldKev
13. Manticle
14. QldKev
15.
16.Lecterfan
17.black_labb
18.
19. pimpsqueak
20. Robbo5253
21.Camo1234
22.
23.Camo1234
24.iamozziyob
25. Nick. 
26. ekul
27. manticle
28. Bowie in space
29. Adryargument 
30.
31. brewtas
32. Mattfos01
33.m keifer33
34. yum beer
35.ekul
36.
37.mayor of mildura
38.
39. ekiul
40.
41.
42. Wolfman
43.
44.
45.
46.
47.
48.
49.
50.
51.
52. mxd
53.
54. jyo 
55. Josh
56. Sponge
57.
58.
59.
60.iamozziyob
61.Robv
62.
63.
64. Sponge
65.
66.
67.
68.
69. Spork.
70.Lecterfan
71. mckenry
72.
73. Malted
74. phoneyhuh
75.Homebrewkid
76.
77. Nick R
78.
79.
80.Wolfman


----------



## barls (23/5/12)

robv.
did you mean to remove me from the list?????
i was number 30 posted about 40 minutes before you.


----------



## Rowy (23/5/12)

I got removed from 48 as well! WTF


----------



## homebrewkid (23/5/12)

well fix it before someone else jumps in ya spot
pretty bloody simple, accidents happen

cheers: HBK


----------



## Rowy (23/5/12)

1.NickB
2. Josh
3. Malted
4. pimpsqueak
5. charst
6.phoneyhuh
7. mckenry
8. Rowy
9. Wolfman
10. QldKev
11. Adryargument 
12. QldKev
13. Manticle
14. QldKev
15.
16.Lecterfan
17.black_labb
18.
19. pimpsqueak
20. Robbo5253
21.Camo1234
22.
23.Camo1234
24.iamozziyob
25. Nick. 
26. ekul
27. manticle
28. Bowie in space
29. Adryargument 
30. Barls
31. brewtas
32. Mattfos01
33.m keifer33
34. yum beer
35.ekul
36.
37.mayor of mildura
38.
39. ekiul
40.
41.
42. Wolfman
43.
44.
45.
46.
47.
48. Rowy
49.
50.
51.
52. mxd
53.
54. jyo 
55. Josh
56. Sponge
57.
58.
59.
60.iamozziyob
61.Robv
62.
63.
64. Sponge
65.
66.
67.
68.
69. Spork.
70.Lecterfan
71. mckenry
72.
73. Malted
74. phoneyhuh
75.Homebrewkid
76.
77. Nick R
78.
79.
80.Wolfman

Fixed I think Barls


----------



## Fat Bastard (23/5/12)

1.NickB
2. Josh
3. Malted
4. pimpsqueak
5. charst
6.phoneyhuh
7. mckenry
8. Rowy
9. Wolfman
10. QldKev
11. Adryargument
12. QldKev
13. Manticle
14. QldKev
15. bullsneck
16.Lecterfan
17.black_labb
18. Trippers
19. pimpsqueak
20. Robbo5253
21.Camo1234
22.Joshisgood
23.Camo1234
24.iamozziyob
25. Nick.
26. ekul
27. manticle
28. Bowie in space
29. Adryargument
30.barls
31. brewtas
32. Mattfos01
33.m keifer33
34. yum beer
35.ekul
36.c-mor
37.mayor of mildura
38.
39. ekiul
40.Fat Bastard
41.
42. Wolfman
43.
44.joshisgood
45.
46.
47.
48. Rowy
49.
50.
51.
52. mxd
53.
54. jyo
55. Josh
56. Sponge
57.
58.
59.Fatgodzilla
60.iamozziyob
61.
62.
63.
64. Sponge
65.
66.Fat Bastard
67.
68.
69. Spork.
70.Lecterfan
71. mckenry
72.Fat Bastard
73. Malted
74. phoneyhuh
75.Homebrewkid
76.c-mor
77. Nick R
78.
79.
80.Wolfman


----------



## barls (23/5/12)

1.NickB
2. Josh
3. Malted
4. pimpsqueak
5. charst
6.phoneyhuh
7. mckenry
8. Rowy
9. Wolfman
10. QldKev
11. Adryargument 
12. QldKev
13. Manticle
14. QldKev
15.
16.Lecterfan
17.black_labb
18.
19. pimpsqueak
20. Robbo5253
21.Camo1234
22.
23.Camo1234
24.iamozziyob
25. Nick. 
26. ekul
27. manticle
28. Bowie in space
29. Adryargument 
30. Barls
31. brewtas
32. Mattfos01
33.m keifer33
34. yum beer
35.ekul
36.
37.mayor of mildura
38.
39. ekiul
40.
41.
42. Wolfman
43.
44.
45.
46.
47.
48. Rowy
49.
50.
51.
52. mxd
53.
54. jyo 
55. Josh
56. Sponge
57.
58.
59.
60.iamozziyob
61.Robv
62.
63.
64. Sponge
65.
66.Fat Bastard
67.
68.
69. Spork.
70.Lecterfan
71. mckenry
72.
73. Malted
74. phoneyhuh
75.Homebrewkid
76.
77. Nick R
78.
79.
80.Wolfman
with all that are missing atm.


----------



## keifer33 (23/5/12)

1.NickB
2. Josh
3. Malted
4. pimpsqueak
5. charst
6.phoneyhuh
7. mckenry
8. Rowy
9. Wolfman
10. QldKev
11. Adryargument 
12. QldKev
13. Manticle
14. QldKev
15.
16.Lecterfan
17.black_labb
18.
19. pimpsqueak
20. Robbo5253
21.Camo1234
22.
23.Camo1234
24.iamozziyob
25. Nick. 
26. ekul
27. manticle
28. Bowie in space
29. Adryargument 
30. Barls
31. brewtas
32. Mattfos01
33. keifer33
34. yum beer
35.ekul
36.
37.mayor of mildura
38.
39. ekiul
40.
41.
42. Wolfman
43.
44.
45.
46.
47.
48. Rowy
49.
50.
51.
52. mxd
53.
54. jyo 
55. Josh
56. Sponge
57.
58.
59.
60.iamozziyob
61.Robv
62.
63.
64. Sponge
65.
66.Fat Bastard
67.
68.
69. Spork.
70.Lecterfan
71. mckenry
72.
73. Malted
74. phoneyhuh
75.Homebrewkid
76.
77. Nick R
78.
79.
80.Wolfman


----------



## bullsneck (23/5/12)

I got bumped from 15!

Here we go again...


1.NickB
2. Josh
3. Malted
4. pimpsqueak
5. charst
6.phoneyhuh
7. mckenry
8. Rowy
9. Wolfman
10. QldKev
11. Adryargument 
12. QldKev
13. Manticle
14. QldKev
15. bullsneck
16.Lecterfan
17.black_labb
18.
19. pimpsqueak
20. Robbo5253
21.Camo1234
22.
23.Camo1234
24.iamozziyob
25. Nick. 
26. ekul
27. manticle
28. Bowie in space
29. Adryargument 
30. Barls
31. brewtas
32. Mattfos01
33. keifer33
34. yum beer
35.ekul
36.
37.mayor of mildura
38.
39. ekiul
40.
41.
42. Wolfman
43.
44.
45.
46.
47.
48. Rowy
49.
50.
51.
52. mxd
53.
54. jyo 
55. Josh
56. Sponge
57.
58.
59.
60.iamozziyob
61.Robv
62.
63.
64. Sponge
65.
66.Fat Bastard
67.
68.
69. Spork.
70.Lecterfan
71. mckenry
72.
73. Malted
74. phoneyhuh
75.Homebrewkid
76.
77. Nick R
78.
79.
80.Wolfman


----------



## toolio666 (24/5/12)

1.NickB
2. Josh
3. Malted
4. pimpsqueak
5. charst
6.phoneyhuh
7. mckenry
8. Rowy
9. Wolfman
10. QldKev
11. Adryargument 
12. QldKev
13. Manticle
14. QldKev
15. bullsneck
16.Lecterfan
17.black_labb
18. Toolio666
19. pimpsqueak
20. Robbo5253
21.Camo1234
22.
23.Camo1234
24.iamozziyob
25. Nick. 
26. ekul
27. manticle
28. Bowie in space
29. Adryargument 
30. Barls
31. brewtas
32. Mattfos01
33. keifer33
34. yum beer
35.ekul
36.
37.mayor of mildura
38.
39. ekiul
40.
41.
42. Wolfman
43.
44.
45.
46.
47.
48. Rowy
49.
50.
51.
52. mxd
53.
54. jyo 
55. Josh
56. Sponge
57.
58.
59.
60.iamozziyob
61.Robv
62.
63.
64. Sponge
65.
66.Fat Bastard
67.
68.
69. Spork.
70.Lecterfan
71. mckenry
72.
73. Malted
74. phoneyhuh
75.Homebrewkid
76.
77. Nick R
78.
79.
80.Wolfman
[/quote]


----------



## Trippers (24/5/12)

Fat Bastard said:


> 1.NickB
> 2. Josh
> 3. Malted
> 4. pimpsqueak
> ...


Not sure how this works, i thought i was number 18 but seemed to have been removed. Thats cool just wondering what happened? Can anyone help? Still very much getting the hang of the forum. Cheers Trippers


----------



## yum beer (24/5/12)

Trippers said:


> Not sure how this works, i thought i was number 18 but seemed to have been removed. Thats cool just wondering what happened? Can anyone help? Still very much getting the hang of the forum. Cheers Trippers




Hey trippers i think you may have copied an older version of the list that had a vacancy at 18.
Be sure to 'reply' to the latest list and check to make sure someone hasnt done an update at the same time.


----------



## mxd (24/5/12)

Trippers said:


> Not sure how this works, i thought i was number 18 but seemed to have been removed. Thats cool just wondering what happened? Can anyone help? Still very much getting the hang of the forum. Cheers Trippers



it appeared to go pear shape at 9:03. people pick on a earlier post to reply and trim people,


----------



## Trippers (24/5/12)

toolio666 said:


> 1.NickB
> 2. Josh
> 3. Malted
> 4. pimpsqueak
> ...


----------



## Joshisgood (24/5/12)

Just putting myself back in


QUOTE (toolio666 @ May 24 2012, 07:08 AM) 
1.NickB
2. Josh
3. Malted
4. pimpsqueak
5. charst
6.phoneyhuh
7. mckenry
8. Rowy
9. Wolfman
10. QldKev
11. Adryargument 
12. QldKev
13. Manticle
14. QldKev
15. bullsneck
16.Lecterfan
17.black_labb
18. Toolio666
19. pimpsqueak
20. Robbo5253
21.Camo123
22.joshisgood
23.Camo1234
24.iamozziyob
25. Nick. 
26. ekul
27. manticle
28. Bowie in space
29. Adryargument 
30. Barls
31. brewtas
32. Mattfos01
33. keifer33
34. yum beer
35.ekul
36.
37.mayor of mildura
38.
39. ekiul
40.
41.
42. Wolfman
43.
44.joshisgood
45.
46.
47.
48. Rowy
49.
50. Trippers
51.
52. mxd
53.
54. jyo 
55. Josh
56. Sponge
57.
58.
59.
60.iamozziyob
61.Robv
62.
63.
64. Sponge
65.
66.Fat Bastard
67.
68.
69. Spork.
70.Lecterfan
71. mckenry
72.
73. Malted
74. phoneyhuh
75.Homebrewkid
76.
77. Nick R
78.
79.
80.Wolfman


----------



## Josh (24/5/12)

Just a heads up to the newer members.

Highlight and copy the last list in the thread. 
Paste this into your reply and add your name in the spot you want.
Post the new list.
If someone beat you to reply, edit your list to include the ones you missed while you were replying.

It's easier to catch the mishaps at the moment they happen rather than read through pages of replies later on.


----------



## Truman42 (24/5/12)

1.NickB
2. Josh
3. Malted
4. pimpsqueak
5. charst
6.phoneyhuh
7. mckenry
8. Rowy
9. Wolfman
10. QldKev
11. Adryargument 
12. QldKev
13. Manticle
14. QldKev
15. bullsneck
16.Lecterfan
17.black_labb
18. Toolio666
19. pimpsqueak
20. Robbo5253
21.Camo123
22.joshisgood
23.Camo1234
24.iamozziyob
25. Nick. 
26. ekul
27. manticle
28. Bowie in space
29. Adryargument 
30. Barls
31. brewtas
32. Mattfos01
33. keifer33
34. yum beer
35.ekul
36.
37.mayor of mildura
38.
39. ekiul
40.
41.
42. Wolfman
43.
44.joshisgood
45.
46.
47. Truman
48. Rowy
49.
50. Trippers
51.
52. mxd
53.
54. jyo 
55. Josh
56. Sponge
57.
58.
59.
60.iamozziyob
61.Robv
62.
63.
64. Sponge
65.
66.Fat Bastard
67.
68.
69. Spork.
70.Lecterfan
71. mckenry
72.
73. Malted
74. phoneyhuh
75.Homebrewkid
76. Truman
77. Nick R
78.
79.
80.Wolfman


----------



## Trippers (24/5/12)

Josh said:


> Just a heads up to the newer members.
> 
> Highlight and copy the last list in the thread.
> Paste this into your reply and add your name in the spot you want.
> ...



Thanks mate, im definately a newbie and constantly making post mistakes. Ill get there one day. Cheers


----------



## keifer33 (26/5/12)

Come on guys only 22 spots left and a week to go...get in quick!


----------



## Camo1234 (26/5/12)

1.NickB
2. Josh
3. Malted
4. pimpsqueak
5. charst
6.phoneyhuh
7. mckenry
8. Rowy
9. Wolfman
10. QldKev
11. Adryargument 
12. QldKev
13. Manticle
14. QldKev
15. bullsneck
16.Lecterfan
17.black_labb
18. Toolio666
19. pimpsqueak
20. Robbo5253
21.Camo123
22.joshisgood
23.Camo1234
24.iamozziyob
25. Nick. 
26. ekul
27. manticle
28. Bowie in space
29. Adryargument 
30. Barls
31. brewtas
32. Mattfos01
33. keifer33
34. yum beer
35.ekul
36.
37.mayor of mildura
38.
39. ekiul
40.
41.
42. Wolfman
43.
44.joshisgood
45.
46.
47. Truman
48. Rowy
49. Camo1234
50. Trippers
51.
52. mxd
53.
54. jyo 
55. Josh
56. Sponge
57.
58.
59.
60.iamozziyob
61.Robv
62.
63.
64. Sponge
65.
66.Fat Bastard
67.
68.
69. Spork.
70.Lecterfan
71. mckenry
72.Camo1234
73. Malted
74. phoneyhuh
75.Homebrewkid
76. Truman
77. Nick R
78.
79.
80.Wolfman


----------



## robbo5253 (3/6/12)

Who were the winners?


----------



## bowie in space (3/6/12)

Wha' happened?


----------



## homebrewkid (3/6/12)

im trying to find the results online now.

cheers: HBK


----------



## homebrewkid (3/6/12)

23.Camo1234

63.

9. Wolfman


in that order as far as i can tell noone got 2nd place

cheers: HBK


that sucks i wanted a beer


----------



## homebrewkid (3/6/12)

keno results


will accept payment for finding it in beer  

cheers: HBK


----------



## black_labb (3/6/12)

I'd say make wolfman #2 place and get the next number


----------



## pimpsqueak (3/6/12)

black_labb said:


> I'd say make wolfman #2 place and get the next number



+1 for that


----------



## manticle (3/6/12)

Cool. Hopefully I can drop my beer to wolfman. Saves me postage.

Congrats to winners.


----------



## homebrewkid (3/6/12)

that would make it :


23.Camo1234

9. Wolfman

1.NickB


being the next number drawn


----------



## NickB (3/6/12)

Woo!!!


----------



## Florian (3/6/12)

Do you wanna swap?


----------



## NickB (3/6/12)

Cheeky bugger


----------



## Joshisgood (4/6/12)

Shit just had A look at the setup for this, didn't realize it had changed from 1st place gets all evens 2nd gets every 2nd odd number 3rd gets rest to 1st gets first 40 etc. anyone wanna swap my no.44 with a first 40 number or my no.22 with a 40-60 number to save double postage costs?


----------



## homebrewkid (4/6/12)

Joshisgood said:


> Shit just had A look at the setup for this, didn't realize it had changed from 1st place gets all evens 2nd gets every 2nd odd number 3rd gets rest to 1st gets first 40 etc. anyone wanna swap my no.44 with a first 40 number or my no.22 with a 40-60 number to save double postage costs?





all the spots arent filled someone will have to sort out who gets what and let everyone know

cheers: HBK


----------



## NickB (4/6/12)

QldKev will be onto it shortly I'm sure.

Cheers


----------



## QldKev (4/6/12)

Looks like we have some lucky winners



homebrewkid said:


> that would make it :
> 
> 
> *23.Camo1234
> ...






The most recent list, with a couple of mods to even the distribution up




Camo1234 said:


> *Send to First place winner*
> 1.NickB
> 2. Josh
> 3. Malted
> ...



With the adjustment of the 4 bottles, that means 
First (23.Camo1234) gets 33
Second (9. Wolfman) 15
Third (1.NickB) 13



Congrats to all winners, and better luck next time to us others that participated in this lotto draw that didn't win. 


QldKev


----------



## Camo1234 (4/6/12)

Hell Yeah!!!!  


I haven't tasted any other brewers "home brews" before so am pumped to be able to sample all of these to see what is possible!


ps... excellent way to move past my hangover this morning! (Outstanding win from the Lions yesterday led to a big night!)


Cheers Guys! 

Camo


----------



## NickB (4/6/12)

Just PMed everyone on my list, if you haven't got a PM from me, let me know.

Cheers


----------



## bowie in space (4/6/12)

Congrats Camo1234,

I've sent you a PM.

Bowie


----------



## Wolfman (4/6/12)

Looks as though I came second! 

PM sent to all that need to send some goodness my way.

Thanks to all that played.


----------



## manticle (4/6/12)

Camo1234 said:


> Hell Yeah!!!!
> 
> 
> I haven't tasted any other brewers "home brews" before so am pumped to be able to sample all of these to see what is possible!
> ...



Send us all a PM with your postal address.


----------



## bullsneck (4/6/12)

Camo1234 said:


> ps... excellent way to move past my hangover this morning! (Outstanding win from the Lions yesterday led to a big night!)



I got to send you a beer. That's salt in to the wound. Come on Eagles!


----------



## Mayor of Mildura (4/6/12)

Camo1234 said:


> Hell Yeah!!!!
> 
> 
> I haven't tasted any other brewers "home brews" before so am pumped to be able to sample all of these to see what is possible!
> ...


Well done mate. Mine will be in the post in the morning. 

Cheers


----------



## Camo1234 (4/6/12)

bullsneck said:


> I got to send you a beer. That's salt in to the wound. Come on Eagles!



At least you guys will still be playing when the finals come around! :icon_cheers:


----------



## Camo1234 (4/6/12)

mayor of mildura said:


> Well done mate. Mine will be in the post in the morning.
> 
> Cheers




Cheers mate!


----------



## Josh (5/6/12)

PMs received. Bottling mine today, will post asap.


----------



## bowie in space (5/6/12)

Sent a bottle today.


----------



## Wolfman (18/6/12)

I have received the following beers:

*Send to second place
*10. QldKev _- modified position_
12. QldKev _- modified position_
14. QldKev _- modified position_
22.joshisgood _- modified position_
41.
42. Wolfman
43.
44.joshisgood
45.
46.
47. Truman
48. Rowy
49. Camo1234
50. Trippers
51.
52. mxd
53.
54. jyo 
55. Josh
56. Sponge
57.
58.
59.
60.iamozziyob

Don't forget to post yours!


----------



## Truman42 (18/6/12)

I will just as soon as..

I bottle the red ale.

You answer my PM and tell me what else you want..


----------



## Rowy (18/6/12)

Bottled yesterday arvo. Will get to Post Office on Thursday.


----------



## Josh (19/6/12)

Got caught up. Will post both on my next day off. Thursday.


----------



## barls (19/6/12)

will post tomorrow hopefully.


----------



## Wolfman (20/6/12)

Truman said:


> I will just as soon as..
> 
> I bottle the red ale.
> 
> You answer my PM and tell me what else you want..



I did answer your Pm. On the fourth of June.


----------



## Truman42 (20/6/12)

Wolfman said:


> I did answer your Pm. On the fourth of June.



Yeh then at 5.08 on the 4th June I sent a reply asking what else did you want other than the Red ale..And that I didnt have any Black IPA left..Im still waiting for you to tell me what else you wanted or if you just wanted 3 red ales..


----------



## Wolfman (28/6/12)

Red ales are good!


----------



## Wolfman (28/6/12)

*Send to second place
*10. QldKev _- modified position_
12. QldKev _- modified position_
14. QldKev _- modified position_
22.joshisgood _- modified position_
41.
42. Wolfman
43.
44.joshisgood
45.
46.
47. Truman
48. Rowy
49. Camo1234
50. Trippers
51.
52. mxd
53.
54. jyo 
55. Josh
56. Sponge
57.
58.
59.
60.iamozziyob

Don't forget to post yours!


----------



## sponge (28/6/12)

Ahh feck. Sorry wolfman, I got a PM regarding the beer I owed Nick and forgot all about my other entry into the lotto.

I'll send off one of the xmas ales I sent to him to you quick smart.

Sorry for the delay, Ill PM you now.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (28/6/12)

I expect all the details tasting posts with photos and the like, as is traditional each year.

Goomba


----------



## kymba (28/6/12)

how the **** did i miss this?

when's the next one?


----------



## black_labb (28/6/12)

I was literally packing my bottles up as this came up, I forgot but actually remembered on my own...


----------



## Josh (28/6/12)

kymba said:


> how the **** did i miss this?
> 
> when's the next one?



Around Christmas. 

Sorry guys, your beers are ready, still haven't made it to the post office. With any luck tomorrow, otherwise, Monday.


----------



## jyo (28/6/12)

Hey Wolfman. I'm kegging and bottling the Red tonight. I'll post on Monday so you should have it by Friday with good old Aus post 

Cheers.


----------



## sponge (2/7/12)

Wolf/Nick

Have you guys both received my beers at all?

They've both been sent off now and just thought I'd chase up where they're at



Cheers, Sponge


----------



## NickB (2/7/12)

Sorry Sponge, yes, got yours.

Thought I'd PMed you a thanks, but must not have...

Thanks!!!

Nick


----------



## Camo1234 (6/7/12)

Ok guys, I've had a crazy few weeks of late with a new role at work but I have a nice stock pile of beers and have been going through a few every few days.

Unfortunately I am fairly new to the whole brewing world (18 months) so my "feedback" shouldn't been seen as such as I honestly have no idea what I am talking about except that I know what I like in a beer  

The one thing that I didn't realise was that there would be a fair bit of admin to complete after winning this comp to keep track of the beers etc but I now have a spreadsheet set up to keep track...(first world problems, i know!)


I am not sure where I am meant to officially post feedback etc but I thought I would throw a few picks and brief comments up here to thank the kind guys for their beers!


First cab off the rank was Bowie in Space's "Emma's Pale Ale". I thought all of my christmases had come at once when I had this as it was one very clean and refreshing pale ale... I believe it was brewed for his wife's birthday so I got SWMBO to give it a go and she was impressed (she doesn't drink beer at all!)... The taste of this was so clean that it could have easily been a commercially brewed beer!






Next cab off the rank was Mayor of Mildura's "Truffles", it was a Robust Porter with Jack Daniels and Vanilla added... Sorry for the dodgy pick, but I had this during the second state of origin after a few of my own and it was an extremely nice "sipper".... the jack wasn't overpowering but a very well balanced porter. The good Mayor also sent me a Barley Wine that I have put away for a few months to age and will enjoy down the track.






Third beer has been Wolfman's Saison.... This was the first Saison I have tasted and honestly didn't know what I was looking for but this was a very refreshing brew and one that I would love to knock a few back of on a summer arvo after working in the yard!






Next up was one of Bullsneck's beers... an English Pale Ale.... exactly the kind of beer that I like to drink myself and thoroughly enjoyed this one as well!






Last but certainly not least is keifer33's "Citra 10 min IPA"... I haven't had alot of IPAs as the few that I have tried have been too in your face but I am absolutely loving this one (as I type) and will be looking to give this one a go in the not too distant future!


(Sorry.... run out of space so will post the rest in the next message)


----------



## Camo1234 (6/7/12)

here is Keifer33's IPA:






Sorry for the dodgy picks and low level feedback!


I have been thoroughly stoked with winning this comp as it is opening my eyes to the power of the Home Brew World... I love it that I already think I make great beer but can see that I still have a long way to go and develop my skill as a brewer!... I just wish I had more time to brew!


I have alot of other beers either maturing or in the fridge and will endeavour to post each beer that I try over the next month or so. 

ps... please let me know if this should have been posted in another thread?



Camo :icon_cheers:


----------



## keifer33 (6/7/12)

Glad youy enjoyed in Camo just about to pour myself one!


----------



## Fat Bastard (6/7/12)

NickB said:


> Sorry Sponge, yes, got yours.
> 
> Thought I'd PMed you a thanks, but must not have...
> 
> ...



I'll assume you got mine ok seeing as I didn't hear back from you!


----------



## NickB (6/7/12)

Shit, sorry FB, did get yours. Trying to keep track of PMs is hard work! Pretty sure I've got everyone's except Camo which is in the post.

Cheers


----------



## Fat Bastard (6/7/12)

NickB said:


> Shit, sorry FB, did get yours. Trying to keep track of PMs is hard work! Pretty sure I've got everyone's except Camo which is in the post.
> 
> Cheers



No worries, I did say to get back to me if you didn't see it in the PM! I just get paranoid about stuff getting lost in the bowels of Australia Post!


----------



## Wolfman (7/7/12)

Camo1234 said:


> Third beer has been Wolfman's Saison.... This was the first Saison I have tasted and honestly didn't know what I was looking for but this was a very refreshing brew and one that I would love to knock a few back of on a summer arvo after working in the yard!
> 
> View attachment 55622


Sure does look like a nice beer Camo


----------



## NickB (9/7/12)

OK, finally getting into these beers!

First cab (beer?) off the rank thanks to 'fridge Lucky Dip' is RobV's Simcoe APA....




Pours a slightly hazy deep golden colour, rocky, long lasting head. 




Lovely aroma and flavour of citrussy Simcoe... A very nice beer mate!!



Cheers


----------



## robv (10/7/12)

NickB said:


> OK, finally getting into these beers!
> 
> First cab (beer?) off the rank thanks to 'fridge Lucky Dip' is RobV's Simcoe APA....
> 
> ...





Hi Nick

Thanks for the awesome feedback mate.



Cheers

Rob


----------



## bowie in space (13/7/12)

Camo1234 said:


> First cab off the rank was Bowie in Space's "Emma's Pale Ale". I thought all of my christmases had come at once when I had this as it was one very clean and refreshing pale ale... I believe it was brewed for his wife's birthday so I got SWMBO to give it a go and she was impressed (she doesn't drink beer at all!)... The taste of this was so clean that it could have easily been a commercially brewed beer!
> 
> View attachment 55620
> 
> ...


----------



## NickB (13/7/12)

OK, last night was.... Fat Bastard's Red IPA




Judged this one as an American IPA. Great looking beer, long lasting head.



A nice beer, but finishes a little too sweet for me. Maybe look at reducing the crystal malt somewhat. Otherwise a great effort!


Cheers


----------



## NickB (13/7/12)

Then this afternoon - mckenry's Aussie IPA



Again, judged as an American IPA. Rocky, long-lasting head. Awesome colour.



A nice beer! Slightly too sweet for me again, and lacks a little bitterness but a nice beer mate!


----------



## mckenry (14/7/12)

NickB said:


> Then this afternoon - mckenry's Aussie IPA
> 
> View attachment 55790
> 
> ...



Thanks for judging it NickB.
It was experimental. Never brewed this before and never used those hops (stella and galaxy) before. It was all Aust ingredients.
I think the bitterness/sweetness is a fair comment. A bit on the fruity side for my liking, but is mellowing nicely in the keg. Mashed at 66 for the record.
I was a bit wary of the Galaxy, after reading reports here.
I think I have a good base beer to tweak and turn into a great 'Australian IPA' eventually. Just have to play around with how much and when with this combo.
cheers mckenry.


----------



## NickB (16/7/12)

From last night, Wofman's Saison....



Looks the goods, though head faded rather quickly...



Overall a really nice beer! Well done 


Cheers!


----------



## Fat Bastard (16/7/12)

NickB said:


> OK, last night was.... Fat Bastard's Red IPA
> 
> View attachment 55789
> 
> ...



That's great feedback. Thanks Nick!

If it's of any value to you, I actually agree completely with what you've written. I took the same Red IPA, and the latest version to a brew club meet on Saturday and the newer one with less crystal and more hop all round was definately the favourite!

The next version will have a tad less crystal again and more late hops.

Cheers!

FB


----------



## NickB (16/7/12)

Great to see I'm not completely talking out of my arse (for once) 

Cheers!


----------



## Camo1234 (16/7/12)

A couple more photos and "notes" on a few beers...


First up is Malted's Barley Wine..... This one had leaked about 1/3 of the bottle by the time it got to me so I threw it in the fridge and had it the next day... Surprisingly it still had plenty of carb in the bottle and held a nice head... not really sure how it leaked as the cap was still on and let out a fizz when the cap was popped off :blink: 

Anyway, this was my first ever Barley wine and no idea what to expect... I must say that whilst I enjoyed the experience, I wouldn't say that it was my cup of tea... a nice hit first up but a hint of alcohol lingered at the end... not sure if this is meant to be there (8%) or a product of the leaking bottle??? Still a nice beer though!






Next up are a couple of NickB's beers... A Simcoe APA and a Stella Pills.... I thoroughly enjoyed the APA which held a nice hop hit whilst still being very balanced and clean. The Pills was a very nice and clean beer but I don't think I am that keen on the Stella hops taste, a nice clean beer but not my favourite hop flavour.











Once again, cheers for all the beers that have been sent! I am slowly but surely working my way through them all and will keep reporting back. I know that my comments aren't really adding value but I thought it warranted to give credit to the brewers that have sent along their beers :icon_cheers: 



Camo


----------



## Spork (16/7/12)

Hey Nick - did my beer (McStoot) get there OK? Sent it some weeks ago, haven't heard back...


----------



## NickB (16/7/12)

Sorry mate, yep, made it in one piece, and is currently chilling away in the fridge. Will get to a review on in sometime in the next couple of weeks - trying to taste them in some sort of order that doesn't blow out my palate for the next ones...

Cheers


----------



## Wolfman (17/7/12)

NickB said:


> From last night, Wofman's Saison....
> 
> View attachment 55846
> 
> ...



Hey NickB,

Cheers on the review.

I can only take credit for the brewing. This is Manticles recipe that is in the recipeDB.

Glad you enjoyed.

Cheers

Wolfman


----------



## NickB (17/7/12)

No worries


----------



## NickB (18/7/12)

First for today, is Homebrewkid's Irish Red Ale...



Pours a slightly hazy copper, probably lacking a little in the 'red' stakes. Big billowing head that sticks around.



A good beer! Getting smoother as it warms. Enjoying it 


Cheers


----------



## Truman42 (25/7/12)

Have you guys stopped drinking for awhile or something????


----------



## mckenry (2/8/12)

Truman said:


> Have you guys stopped drinking for awhile or something????



2nd that. Interested in all the tastings with pics.


----------



## NickB (2/8/12)

Sorry guys, have been tied up with work/life/other beer judging. Back into it shortly.

Cheers


----------



## NickB (2/8/12)

And for the whingers h34r:....


From last week, here's number 6 - Camo1234's American Amber Ale!



Pours an amazing red, sparkling clarity, top looking beer!



A top effort! A really nice beer that just lacks a little body.

Cheers


----------



## NickB (2/8/12)

And this arvo....

Number 7 - Truman's Choc Smoked Porter!

Judged this one as a Brown Porter based on ABV.



Pours an angst-ridden black, with a thin head that fades away into it's own abyss...



Smokiness well balanced with the Choc and Roast character... A very nice beer!


Cheers


----------

